# How Do I download Videos From Web Pages To My Macbook Pro



## sunshinebear01 (Aug 30, 2010)

I am running Mac OS X version 10.6.7 with a 2.4GHz Intel Core i5 Processor. My Question is probably crazy and I might be overlooking something but, I am trying to download videos that I posted on Facebook and then randomly deleted from my computer. I have tried going under the window to the activity key and loading it from there but it loads the whole webpage not the video alone. I would like to be able to put my videos back to an external memory drive so that I don't delete them again. Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

There is no way that I know of to download videos from Facebook. This is for copyright reasons. Because they have no real way to know who owns what, they make it so no one can get anything.


----------



## sunshinebear01 (Aug 30, 2010)

well doesn't that just bite...!!!


----------

